# Stood up too fast !



## Theboss (Feb 9, 2013)

Hey Guys,Im not complaining or anything, Just want to know if this happened with any of you !
Some day,my Swiss shepherd puppy half-floppy ears,and then when he woke up they were totally erect !
And he's only 2 months!!
Is that normal? haha cause i`ve seen the most of the puppies get them up at 3-5 months!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Some pups ears are up at that age, by the way your pup is gorgeous. :wub:


----------



## Rangers-mom (Jan 28, 2013)

How adorable!!!

Ranger's ears stood up at about 3 months, but other's in our Seeing Eye puppy club said that it is not unusual for a pup to arrive at the puppy raiser's home woth erect ears at 7 weeks. They breed a lot of dos at the Seeing Eye so they see a lot of puppies.


----------



## Theboss (Feb 9, 2013)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> Some pups ears are up at that age, by the way your pup is gorgeous. :wub:


Thanks


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I think you accidentally bought a baby polar bear.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Oh and also it's possible once he starts teething that they'll flop back down again or do an up down all around dance. My pups ears had many different phases.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Theboss said:


> Hey Guys,Im not complaining or anything, Just want to know if this happened with any of you !
> Some day,my Swiss shepherd puppy half-floppy ears,and then when he woke up they were totally erect !
> And he's only 2 months!!
> Is that normal? haha cause i`ve seen the most of the puppies get them up at 3-5 months!


OMG so cute....:wub:


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

As soon as the pic loaded for me I had a huge smile, beautiful pup!

When my boy was 8 weeks he had one up and one down, they flipped flopped until he was about 6 months old.

I would say if they do end up dropping with teething don't fret, they look good and will go back up.


----------



## irickchad (Feb 6, 2013)

Looks like he's smiling! Who cares about his ears he's totally cute!


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

That has to be 1 of the cutest pups ever, he's so beautiful :wub:


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

Cutest..puppy...EVER. it does look like a baby polar bear. But I'll evaluate those ears if you just send him to me. I'll watch over them and make sure everything is good. Lol.


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

Darn. Now I need a white GSD too. That is the cutest pup ever.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

GusGus said:


> Cutest..puppy...EVER.


OMG I agree and I have a puppy! Good luck trying to discipline something that cute!!
All three of ours had their ears up before 12 weeks and they stayed up. They'd fall to the side of their head when they were teething or tired, (think Yoda) but never flopped over.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I had to come back and take a second peek at this adorable pup! lol


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

What a beautiful pup!!!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Whiteshepherds said:


> OMG I agree and I have a puppy! Good luck trying to discipline something that cute!!
> .


:rofl: No kidding!! It's bad enough with my wiggles she just gives me that innocent look. I don't think I could discipline that.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

Courtney said:


> I had to come back and take a second peek at this adorable pup! lol


Ditto. Lol.


----------



## GoSailGo (Sep 15, 2012)

Cutie!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

We need more pictures.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

That is SUCH a cute puppy!!!

Don't worry, Delgado's ears were always up from about 5 weeks. They went a little soft (teepee style) for a few days but that was it


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

TheBoss I am so sorry that you got saddled with that horrible looking pup. I don't want you to be shamed in your town, so I am going to make you a very generous offer. I will rescue you from this monstrosity for a mere $5. Don't worry, everything looks beautiful next to me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

your pup looks cute, smart and devilish.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

I second the cutest puppy ever comment. He is the most handsome thing I've ever seen. He could crap all over the kitchen and eat every shoe I have and I don't think I could ever yell at him.


----------



## Theboss (Feb 9, 2013)

So...You people asked for more Pictures of the most gorgeous and cute puppy in the World...So here they are :wild:


----------

